# Saturday Afternoon Grocery Store Trip



## OneCrazyGeek (Sep 26, 2016)

This lil fella fell asleep while sun bathing, photo does not show the colors.

Have never seen one with these colors markings.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 27, 2016)

Working on his tan!  We have had a bunch of them around the house this year.  Grandson hunts them successfully every weekend!


----------

